# Small Creek, Big Dry Flies



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I fly fished for the first time yesterday. My brother (scientificangler) was showing me the ropes on how to throw big dries on a small stream. I caught more than my fair share of small brook trout. It was awesome.

Oh yeah,
Lucky crafts suck. :wink:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Smart brother. Big dries in small lies, bring out fish just right for the fries! Keep tossing!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> I fly fished for the first time yesterday. My brother (scientificangler) was showing me the ropes on how to throw big dries on a small stream. I caught more than my fair share of small brook trout. It was awesome.
> 
> Oh yeah,
> *Lucky crafts suck.* :wink:


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha I heard it was Epic. Tell me you took a camera!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude, dry dropper rules, I thought you didn't have time to fish anymore DR Raplahunter?


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

No camera. Unfortunate because a picture of me stuck in mud up to my belly button would have been awesome. I should be more careful when walking around in old beaver dams!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

All part of the adventure!! Lets give the brooks a break and go chase some grayling soon!


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

scientificangler said:


> No camera. Unfortunate because a picture of me stuck in mud up to my belly button would have been awesome. I should be more careful when walking around in old beaver dams!


awesome !!!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds like a good trip. I hate mud!


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I love lamp


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

fly fishing is overrated.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

cheech said:


> fly fishing is overrated.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

Who said grayling?? I'm in!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Keep all the grayling you can. What a boring fish...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

troutscout said:


> Who said grayling?? I'm in!


Were going the 8th of July. PM me if your interested. Uintas one day trip. Never caught one so we will see how boring it can be. :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Keep all the grayling you can. What a boring fish...


+1 Been there, done that... over it. :|


----------

